# newbee



## jon3000 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi all,
I'm in Sacramento and for years I have loved to barbecue (oops grill), and I love to eat smoked meats. So I thought it was time to learn it myself. NO equipment yet but looking at the GOSM to get started. It sounds like it needs a couple more holes drilled in it and then it isn't bad. I will continue to do research before purchase...
Thank you for being here!
Jon


----------



## ultramag (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to SMF jon3000!!! There is plenty of discussion around here about different smoker types. We are developing quite the archive. Enjoy the forums and good luck on choosing your first smoker.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Jon.  Nice to see you here.  I hope you continue to visit and share with us.

Bill


----------



## wvsmokeman (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF! Plenty of good folks to help you out here, glad you joined us.


----------



## linescum (Jun 14, 2007)

welcome jon3000 strap in and enjoy the ride


----------



## desert smokin (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard. Look around, ask the questions and absorb the knowledge.
I have a GOSM and I have no qualms about it. Look until you can make a decision that you are comfortable with.
If you can, get out and put your hands on some of them.


----------



## cheech (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome aboard, grew up a bit south of you in Ripon.

Glad to have you here.


----------



## cajun_1 (Jun 14, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF


----------



## ron50 (Jun 15, 2007)

Welcome to SMF. Lots of great people here as well as the great Q.
A lot of peole here use the GOSM and a re happy with it. I use a Camp Chef which is very similar and I like it quite a lot.

Don't forget to post pictures of your smoking adventures. We love pictures!


----------



## jon3000 (Jun 15, 2007)

Thank you everyone, I will keep you posted...


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Jun 15, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF Jon!... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Glad to have you aboard!...It's a GREAT place to be!! 

We have lots of Great Folks, Great Food, there's Tons of info,...and...more fun than you can shake a handful of rib bones at!...I think you'll like it here...

Check out Jeff's Free 5 Day eCourse...It'll get you started off right in the Adventures of Smoking Meat!...And...the price is right to boot!!...

Check about halfway down the index page, or click here for *Smoking Supplies & Equipment* ...There's lots of info there that'll help you in deciding the smoker you like best.

We're looking forward to hearing all about your 'Adventures'...so don't forget to keep us informed!... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Oh...We like pics too!...

Welcome aboard Jon!...Glad you jumped in with us...


Until later...


----------



## triple b (Jun 15, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Jon!
Great bunch of people here.
We really do like pics of food and equipment.





Hope you find a smoker you like.


----------



## watery eyes (Jun 15, 2007)

The GOSM definitely doesn't need any extra holes - and is sooooooo easy to use. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Welcome to the best place on the web....SMF!!!


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 15, 2007)

Welcome Jon! Now that you've found us, be prepared to become addicted... It will happen!

If you have questions, don't be afraid to ask, and please share your experiences with us! Oh, we like pictures!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 15, 2007)

welcome to the fold.


----------



## hhersh (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey Jon, Howdy from Texas............glad ta have ya !


----------



## jts70 (Jun 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard!  I would go for the gosm big block, just a little more oney and lots more room!! It is the unit I have and it needs no mods! Please feel free to ask questions, and I mean any questions no one here is on a pedestal. 
We were all new at one time.


----------



## Deer Meat (Jun 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard jon,

I have the GOSM big block, I am not sorry I bought the larger smoker. The only mods I have done is to use a thinner chip pan than the one that came with it. I don't see the need for any extra holes.

There is a ton of information on here for you to search, so have fun.

one more thing to consider is to buy Jeff's rub & sauce reciept, you will not be dissapointed.

Remember pictures are worth a 1000 pulled pork sammiches


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome Jon -

There's alot of talk here about smokers. They'll all make great Q just gotta decide what format, charcoal, gas, electric or wood then a budget and go for it! Whatever size you think you want get the next biggest one you can afford.


----------



## jon3000 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks again for your continued support. MY wife and two daughters just drove down to Las Vegas (About 8 hours from Sacramento), and on the way I told my wife about all I have learned already thanks to all of you. I am down to the GOSM gas big block which already has the extra vents on the side, or Debs choice of the Camp Chef. Boy my mouth is watering already...


----------



## stillcajun (Jun 19, 2007)

Welcome Jon and congrats on finding this board.  The guys here are great and we are willing to answer any question you may have.   Be sure to check Jeff's 5-day e-course.  Great info therein


----------

